# Help on relocating



## mazzerlaw (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi All, 

My partner and I wish to spend some time living and working working in Singapore, potentially around 3 years. We are in need of some help when it comes to finding employment, can anyone suggest any recruitment consultantss or inform us of anything you may think helpful??? 

Hope to hear form you all soon


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum,
"All in" agencies are mostly crap...so in order for people to help and point you in the direction, you would be advised to give some background as to the areas/profiles you are looking for jobwise...

Good luck !


----------

